

Microsoft’s Xbox Kinect Sets The World Record For Fastest Selling Device - kkunal
http://techhogger.com/microsofts-xbox-kinect-sets-the-world-record-for-fastest-selling-device.html

======
galactus
but.. but... isn't microsoft dying?

